# 10 years ago......



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Stir fry gravy... Deer meat recipe... We used to make this every monday night ten years ago while watching wrestling.... This was back when we slayed them pretty regular....

Ad dales seasoning, water, onions, pepper, garlic, blackstrap or cube steak, Tony's, mushrooms.... Simmer to profection... Make a roué and add rice... Enjoy...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That looks damn good! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> That looks damn good! Thanks for sharing


+1...:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I could eat that for breakfast 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Eats right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

